# Audi C6 4.2 Airlift X Accuair X Carlssons



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, I finally have the car together enough for some nice photos. Some of the old timers around this forum might remember me, I used to have a Black B5.5 Passat on Bagyards/EasyStreet Autopilot setup just about 5 years ago now. 

The new car is a 2006 Audi A6 4.2 S-Line, Black on Black, I bought it last June in Chicago, drove it down to GA where it sat for a while as I was figuring everything else out. Suspension was installed back in December, and then a few months were spent on the stereo (still needs some work, so no pictures of that yet).

Before I get into it, *HUGE* thanks goes out to [email protected] for putting up with all my questions getting me set up with everything I need. I love this setup. Just got back from 1000 mile round trip road trip and the car felt great. I was cruising tucking tire and it drove smooth, just stiff enough to not rub over bumps, but still able to drive low. I would definitely recommend these struts

Now for the info...current mods are:

*Suspension*
- Airlift Slam Series Struts (Front and Rear)

*Management* 
- Accuair E-Level w/ Rocker Switch
- (2) Viar 444c Compressors
- (2) 3 Gallon Tanks

*Wheels/Tires*
- 20 x 9.5 et35 Carlsson 2/6
- 235/30/20 Hankook V12

*Engine*
- Custom Exhaust w/ 4'' Double Walled Angle Cut tips

*Exterior*
- OEM S6 Black Optik Trim Front Grill
- OEM Filler Plate custom painted by OEMPLUS Brilliant Black
- Debaged A6 and 4.2 Logos (Audi rings coming off the back next)

*Interior*
- Black Suede Wrapped Headliner and Pillars
- OEM S6 Black Overhead Lighting Consoles (Front and Rear)

*Stereo*
Arc Audio PS8 Processor
Arc Audio KS1000.1 (2 - one for each sub)
Arc Audio KS300.4 (2 - one bridged on midbass, other for midrange and tweet)
Arc Audio ARC15 (2 - Subwoofers)
Hybrid Audio L1R2 (tweeters)
Hybrid Audio L3SE (midrange)
Hybrid Audio L6v2 (midbass)

I think that is it for now...all the management is hidden in the spare tire well, will get pictures of the trunk stereo and management once it get's cleaned up a little. 

I was down in Daytona this weekend for a show (Spring Break Nationals) and went out on the beach and had a buddy snap some photos, so here they are:




































































































-Jordan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good Jordan. Good to see you back on air! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good Jordan. Good to see you back on air! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks Andrew! Crazy it's been 4+ years since I lost the Passat...glad to see ORT has been growing strong :thumbup:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

One more quick one from inside the convention center showing the rear fitment :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice man, looking forward to seeing this in person!

You going to be at SoWo?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice man, looking forward to seeing this in person!
> 
> You going to be at SoWo?


Yes, currently planning on being there, hopefully with a completed stereo and a few new interior goodies in the works as well :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome! 

It'll be nice to finally put a face to the name :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the 4.2 C6 club! :beer: :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

stereo pics


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It'll be nice to finally put a face to the name :thumbup::beer:


Definitely!



mikegilbert said:


> Welcome to the 4.2 C6 club! :beer: :beer:


Thanks Mike, your car and Seans were pretty much my two main deciding factors to go with the C6, I love this body style on air!



[email protected] said:


> stereo pics


No pics yet, it's a pretty clean and simple install with a little bit of flare. The mids and tweets are in custom pods off the a-pillar, midbass in the OEM location in the doors (but we spent some time making the vented OEM Bose enclosre a nice sealed and deadened enclosure for better midbass response). Subs fire towards the back of the seats (which with 2 15s looks pretty menacing with the seats folded down). I think I have a few in progress pictures on my phone, I will try and get uploaded. Will probably have better shots in a few weeks once the install is done. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome Jordan!

I just got back to the office after my honeymoon, seeing these photos made me smile for sure.

As always, I appreciate the kind words :heart:

See you in Georgia


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome Jordan!
> 
> I just got back to the office after my honeymoon, seeing these photos made me smile for sure.
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome back to the grind :thumbup:

Definitely looking forward to SoWo, I shot you an email about it last night actually, no rush though, whenever you get a chance, as I am sure you have some catching up to do on from being away.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Congrats and welcome back to the grind :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely looking forward to SoWo, I shot you an email about it last night actually, no rush though, whenever you get a chance, as I am sure you have some catching up to do on from being away.


:thumbup: Just reading that email now.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude this thing is just as amazing as your b5.5 was!!! Loving the carlsson's!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: Just reading that email now.


Cool, let me know either way. 



VRDubssat said:


> Dude this thing is just as amazing as your b5.5 was!!! Loving the carlsson's!


Thanks man! You still rocking the B5.5?


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Thanks man! You still rocking the B5.5?


yessir....:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

looks awesome man! need to get my wheels back on and clean the car up now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

corrado_sean2 said:


> looks awesome man! need to get my wheels back on and clean the car up now lol


Do it!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

corrado_sean2 said:


> looks awesome man! need to get my wheels back on and clean the car up now lol


Thanks man! Your car was definitely a major inspiration for my urge to get a C6. Is yours still wrapped or changing the look up again for this year (I am guessing you didn't ever sell it)?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

nah didnt sell it. i took the wrap off though. need to respray the front end and detail the car. wheels are off at chrome right now.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

corrado_sean2 said:


> nah didnt sell it. i took the wrap off though. need to respray the front end and detail the car. wheels are off at chrome right now.


Black and Chrome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Some new shots:














































...and one preview of the stereo...when in the car with the seats down it looks a bit menacing to see 2 15s facing right at you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

uggh looks awesome


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Installed a couple lighting goodies 

- Ziza LED License Plate Lights 
- Ziza Pure Yellow Fogs 
- Tinted Bumper Reflectors 
- "Chrome" Turn signal bulbs (still light up orange, just to remove the orange reflection in the headlight housing) 

Then spent roughly 6 hours, washing, clay bar, polishing, and waxing her (finally, first detail on the car since owning it for exactly a year this weekend). Then went to a couple shows in Atlanta this weekend. One quick picture, saw lots of people snapping shots of it so hopefully will get some other good ones from the show:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Few more from the weekend


----------

